# Tour de Suisse 2013



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

View attachment 282112​
Like the Critérium du Dauphiné which precedes it and indeed overlaps its first two days, the Tour de Suisse is seen as a significant litmus test for the Tour de France and good results in Switzerland often translate to good results at Le Tour. Between June 8 and June 16, some of the stars of modern cycling will be testing themselves against the mountains and each other. 

As many of the Tour's headliners are slugging it out at the 
Critérium du Dauphiné (which affords them a longer recovery period until La Grande Boucle), we will be able to see what their respective supporting casts can do here. A good example is the Movistar team - Valverde is at the Crit while five of his TdF lieutenants are in Switzerland: Rui da Costa, Jose Gutierrez, Jesus Lopez, Vladimir Karpets and Jose Rojas Gil.

Some of the bigger names taking to the roads in Switzerland include:
RadioShack: Cancellara, Schleck and Voigt.
Garmin: Hejsedal and Miller.
Lampre: Scarponi. (MPCC Auto-suspension?)
Saxo: Kreuziger, Morkov and Roche.
Argos-Shimano: Degenkolb.
Sky: Dombrowski, Eisel and Swift.
Quick Step: Boonen, Terpstra and Vilets.
BMC: Gilbert, Van Avermaet and van Garderen.
Cannondale: Sagan and Moser.
GreenEdge: Goss and Albasini.
Katusha: Spilak.
Astana: Brajkovic and Kangert.
AG2R: Peraud and Pozzovivo. (MPCC Auto-suspension?)
Blanco: Kelderman, Renshaw and Sanchez.
Four previous winners of the Tour de Suisse are in this line-up - including defending champion da Costa (2012), Cancellara (2009), Kreuziger (2008) and Karpets (2007). While the TdF's final podium might not be represented here, many of the major players; top ten/top twenty and stage winners are.

The Weather: As any cycling fan knows, the weather in Europe this year has been dismal. One can expect stage course changes as this race moves through the mountains and high passes of one of the world's most beautiful countries - especially when the sun is shineing!

The pundits say van Garderen is the likely winner here. My sentimental pick for the win this year is Albasini, but my head tells me to look out for Spilak!

This race is book-ended with Time-Trials - so Spartacus could make a significant impact here if he is on-form.

*Startlists:*
Tour De Suisse 2013: Start List | Cyclingnews.com 

Startlist Tour de Suisse 2013 - CyclingFever - The International Cycling Social Network - Get the Cycling fever!

2013 Tour de Suisse Live Video, Route, Teams, Results, Photos, TV

*The Stages:*
Stage 1 - Quinto 8.1 km (ITT-Prologue)
Stage 2 - Quinto - Crans-Montano 170.7 km
Stage 3 - Montreux - Meiringen 203.3 km
Stage 4 - Innertkirchen - Buochs 161 km
Stage 5 - Buochs - Leuggern 176.4 km
Stage 6 - Leuggern - Meilen 186.1 km
Stage 7 - Meilen - La Punt 206 km
Stage 8 - Zernez - Bad Ragaz 180.5 km
Stage 9 - Bad Ragaz - Flumserberg 26.8 km (ITT)

*Official Website (English Version):*
Tour de Suisse 2012 - Tour de Suisse

*The Race Map:*
View attachment 282113​
*Stage One - Quinto 8.1 km (ITT-Prologue)*
An almost pan flat course - two rises accounting for a change of elevation of about 50 metres - should not be too much of a challenge for Fabian "Spartacus" Cancellara, whome I tip to take the leader's jersey here.

*Stage One - Prologue - Race Profile:*View attachment 282115


*Information and Press:*
Tour de Suisse 2013: Who will win? | Latest News | Cycling Weekly

After Amgen Tour victory, van Garderen enters Tour de Suisse as favorite

2013 Tour de Suisse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tour de Suisse 2013

Parcours Tour de Suisse 2013 - Etapes Coureurs Direct

Velominati ? Velominati Super Prestige: Tour de Suisse 2013

Le Tour de Suisse présenté en détails - Cyclism'Actu - Cyclism'Actu

inrng : ag2r out of dauphiné and tour de suisse?

Le parcours du Tour de Suisse - Velochrono - Actu cyclisme, vidéos...

View attachment 282120

Quinto​


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Coverage on beIn, starting Saturday at 7:00PM.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

My Ryder is racing. I hope he has recovered from his ailment and gets his racing legs back.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Fack, he crashed.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Four - Results*

Innertkirchen - Buochs 161km

Ya gotta love Jens Voigt - he tries at least one kamakazi raid in every race he is in! I'll miss that when he retires. :thumbsup:

Pity Jens was caught about 3km from the line - mass sprint victory went to Arnaud Demare (FDJ). BMC and Movistar are looking very strong.

*Current Top-Ten on GC:*
1) Mathias Frank (BMC) 11:48:01
2) Roman Kreuziger (Saxo-Tinkoff) 0:00:23
3) Rui da Costa (Movistar) 0:00:35
4) Giovanni Visconti (Movistar) 0:00:53
5) Thibaut Pinot (FDJ) 0:00:57
6) Bauke Mollema (Blanco) 0:01:08
7) Daniel Martin (Garmin-Sharp) 0:01:23
8) Tanel Kangert (Astana) 0:01:26
9) Jean-Christophe Peraud (AG2R La Mondiale) 0:01:28
10) Tejay van Garderen (BMC) 0:01:39

View attachment 282356

Canton of Lucerne​
*Stage 5:* Buochs - Leuggern 176.4 km
Although this one starts off bumpy, the final half does not look too bad - perhaps another win for Peter Sagan (Cannondale)?

*Stage Five Profile:*
View attachment 282354


View attachment 282358

Canton of Aargau​


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Ya gotta love Jens Voigt - he tries at least one kamakazi raid in every race he is in! I'll miss that when he retires. :thumbsup:
> 
> Pity Jens was caught about 3km from the line - mass sprint victory went to Demare.


We are in dire need of a competitor to pick up his torch after he is gone. 
Loving the Jens.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

El Scorcho said:


> We are in dire need of a competitor to pick up his torch after he is gone.
> Loving the Jens.


I'd say Voeckler qualifies, but he's nearing the end as well.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Jens says he feels good and will likely continue riding in 2014 - so that's good.

I'm thinking someone like De Gendt or Albasini might be good successors to The Jensie - they have that attacker's instinct.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Matthew Busche is a ballsy rider.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Five - Results*

Buochs - Leuggern 176.4km

Okay, glad I didn't put money on Peter Sagan (Cannondale) today as he got pipped by a novice - Alexander Kristoff (Katusha), who won his first World Tour stage victory by edgeing out both Sagan and yesterday's hero Arnaud Demare (FDJ) at the line.

It's begining to look like Frank (BMC) may be able to take the jersey all the way home as niether Roman Kreuziger (Team Saxo-Tinkoff) or Rui da Costa (Movistar) have shown the slightest ability or will to attack his half-minute lead. Here's hoping there's some fireworks on the way as one of these guys decides he is running out of road and time and needs to attempt to shake things up.

*Current Top-Ten on GC:*
1) Mathias Frank (BMC) 15:56:30
2) Roman Kreuziger (Saxo-Tinkoff) 0:00:23
3) Rui da Costa (Movistar) 0:00:35
4) Thibaut Pinot (FDJ) 0:00:57
5) Bauke Mollema (Blanco) 0:01:08
6) Daniel Martin (Garmin-Sharp) 0:01:23
7) Tanel Kangert (Astana) 0:01:26
8) Jean-Christophe Peraud (AG2R La Mondiale) 0:01:28
9) Tejay van Garderen (BMC) 0:01:39
10) Cameron Meyer (Orica-GreenEdge) 0:01:42

Tour De Suisse 2013: Stage 5 Results | Cyclingnews.com

View attachment 282408

Canton of Aargau​
*Stage Six:* Leuggern - Meilen 186.1 km

With two Cat 3 climbs, the sprinters will be working up a sweat - but it will be more interesting to see who in the top end of the GC wants to take fate by the hand and attack Frank and BMC and see what happens. If Frank has it in him - he should attack today and try to put as much room as he can between himself and the rest of the top-ten - don't leave this gap until the final ITT or really bad things could happen on that last day - a half a minute is no cushion at all unless you're an ITT specialist.

*Stage Six Profile:*
View attachment 282409


View attachment 282410

Canton of Zürich​


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Six - Results*

Leuggern - Meilen 186.1 km

Cycling 202: Why it's good to get in a break.

We often hear how invincable the peloton is and the only reason to get in a break is to get your sponsors some air-time until the peloton catches you. As Jens Voigt (RadioShack Leopard Trek), and now his teammate Gregory Rast will tell you - sometimes the peloton will let a break get away. At 30 Km out that's exactly what happened and the gang of four in the break rode all the way home taking a huge lead on the peloton because the top GC and Sprinter's teams didn't bother to chase them. Rast was paying attention in Voigt's class and got an "A" today.

With only two more road stages to go until the finale ITT, there are no changes to the overall GC today.

*The Current Top-Ten on GC:*
1) Mathias Frank (BMC) 20:31:06
2) Roman Kreuziger (Saxo-Tinkoff) 0:00:23
3) Rui da Costa (Movistar) 0:00:35
4) Thibaut Pinot (FDJ) 0:00:57
5) Bauke Mollema (Blanco) 0:01:08
6) Daniel Martin (Garmin-Sharp) 0:01:23
7) Tanel Kangert (Astana) 0:01:26
8) Jean-Christophe Peraud (AG2R La Mondiale) 0:01:28
9) Tejay van Garderen (BMC) 0:01:39
10) Cameron Meyer (Orica-GreenEdge) 0:01:42

Tour De Suisse 2013: Stage 6 Results | Cyclingnews.com


View attachment 282471

Canton of Zürich​

*Stage Seven:* Meilen - La Punt - Chamues 206 km

Things get serious today: Three catagorized climbs and a HC climb near the finish. Then a quick descent into La Punt - Chamues for the finale.
First the ascent up a Cat 1 to Davos will warm the legs nicely, but the climb up to 2315 metres above sea-level to summit at the Albulapass is where Mathias Frank (BMC) will lose his leader's jersey as the heavy-hitters come out to play - look for attacks from Kreuziger, da Costa, Martin and Kangert. If Frank shows weakness early on, van Garderen may be freed of his bonds as well. Let the contest begin in earnest!

*Stage Seven Profile:*
View attachment 282470


View attachment 282472

Canton of Graubünden​


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Leuggern - Meilen 186.1 km
> 
> Cycling 202: Why it's good to get in a break.
> 
> ...


this guys name is not Jens. HTH. 
View attachment 282473


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

den bakker said:


> this guys name is not Jens. HTH.
> View attachment 282473


Attachy No Worky!

"Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Attachy No Worky!
> 
> "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


wonderful it was worky worky in preview. 
anyway, Jacky Durand.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

den bakker said:


> Jacky Durand


Ahhhhh, gotcha!

Jacky Durand - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Seven - Results*

Meilen - La Punt 206 km

The big move today came from non-other than Sky's young American - 
Joseph Lloyd Dombrowski! As predicted, Frank (BMC) began to crack on the final climb and van Garderen (BMC) was freed to take up the chase of Dombrowski along with da Costa (Movistar - 3rd on GC), Mollema (Blanco), Martin (Garmin-Sharp) and Pinot (FDJ). No sooner was Joe Dombrowski caught than Pinot jumped away and got the mountain points. Meanwhile, Kreuziger (Saxo-Tinkoff) marked Frank at the peek of the Albulapass. As the lead group entered the descent, things were looking good for da Costa to take the leader's jersey. And in a sprint against van Garderen and Mollema, da Costa did indeed prevail to take the stage win.

Rui da Costa has moved much closer - 22 seconds closer - to taking the leader's jersey, but Frank will be able to wear it for atleast one more day. In the process, da Costa has also leap-frogged over Kreuzinger into 2nd place on GC. It is increasingly looking like the ITT on the final day will decide the winner this year.

*Current Top-Ten on GC:*
1) Mathias Frank (BMC) 25:42:36
2) Rui da Costa (Movistar) 0:00:13
3) Roman Kreuziger (Saxo-Tinkoff) 0:00:23
4) Thibaut Pinot (FDJ) 0:00:44
5) Bauke Mollema (Blanco) 0:00:46
6) Tejay van Garderen (BMC) 0:01:17
7) Daniel Martin (Garmin-Sharp) 0:01:23
8) Cameron Meyer (Orica-GreenEdge) 0:01:42
9) Tanel Kangert (Astana) 0:01:43
10) Simon Spilak (Katusha) 0:01:50

View attachment 282500

Canton of Graubünden​
*Stage Eight:* Zernez - Bad Ragaz 180.5 km

Not a particularly tough stage, BMC may be able to safely sheppard Frank through this without any time losses. I look for an insignificant breakaway to take the lead for most of this stage until the Sprinter's teams decide it's time to catch them and position thier man for the group sprint at the end.

*Stage Eight Profile:*
View attachment 282502



View attachment 282501

Canton of St. Gallen​


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

If anyone runs across a link to todays stage, would appreciate it. I missed it, but reading the highlights has me wanting to give it a watch.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

den bakker said:


> wonderful it was worky worky in preview.
> anyway, Jacky Durand.


Ah, Jacky Durand. The man who would spend days on end in a break knowing it would get caught. Sponsors love a guy like that.


----------



## Floppybike (Jun 11, 2013)

This blog covered Tour de Switzerland----great summary of the stages----Rui De Costa is a super rider---how he came out on the ITT Blog


----------



## Floppybike (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's a link Blog Rui Da Costa ROCKS!


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

(American) reactions to this race:

1. This is, bar none, the most spectacularly scenic race I've seen. I'm a sucker for Germanic alpine scenes and this race provided them by the cartload. That one stage with the red train snaking through the Alps through tunnels and over viaducts following the race was the coolest cycling footage I've seen in a long time. And Zurich! Moving there tomorrow... after I win the lottery.

2. Frank got yellow due to a bit of a fluke. He's a strong rider but it was hardly surprising to see him lose the jersey. Heartbreaking, yes surprising no. Huge fan of Frank after his tough climb in this year's ToC. Tough to see him lose.

3. Sagan is a beast. This has been noted before but it's even more true this year than last.

4. Tejay completely blew up on the final TT. Hopefully just a bad day but he just died. Too big a gear? Combined with him dropping Frank on the queen stage and you can see why he probably wasn't all that popular in Suisse. Then again, he never pulled and never attacked full on throughout the race, a race that he went into as leader.

5. Dombrowski. That kid might just have a future. If he can learn to TT.

6. Loved seeing Jens pushing his bike all over the road. Loved Scarponi's blatantly heroic and blatantly silly attempt to chase Joe Dombro. Loved Costa throughout: calm, cool, collected, deadly.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Hiro11 said:


> (American) reactions to this race:
> 
> 1. This is, bar none, the most spectacularly scenic race I've seen. I'm a sucker for Germanic alpine scenes and this race provided them by the cartload. That one stage with the red train snaking through the Alps through tunnels and over viaducts following the race was the coolest cycling footage I've seen in a long time. And Zurich! Moving there tomorrow... after I win the lottery.
> 
> ...


Yes, agreed - points 1 and 6 especially so.
Beautiful race. da Costa played his cards right - but felt sorry for Frank as well - Silver lineing - he got to wear the yellow jersey for most of his home race, must have been a great experiance for him.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I hope Tejay proves me wrong, but it seems that focusing on winning the TOC ends up leaving the rider in a bad spot peak fitness-wise for the TDF. With the new date, the timing doesn't seem to work for the riders, other than the guys doing it for training.


----------

